# High from IReland



## Colly Wobbles (May 12, 2011)

Hey , Long time smoker first time grower , My country aint great for growing outdoors ,i am still researching the best way to grow for indoor growing , this looks like a good place for info ,

i have worked meny years in the air ventalation industry and am pretty much a pro at ducting warhouses shops etc know al about cleaning air , noise controll and stuff , thats my strenght
but for everything else i kone not much


----------



## Octopuss (May 12, 2011)

Hows things mate! I'm in Eire myself and am coming to the end of my 1st grow, very exciting stuff!
I need some help with noise control... 
I'm growing hydro and the fan, water pump and extractor can be noisy... check out some pics i have on my page.

nice one!


----------



## VeggieGirl (May 12, 2011)

I've heard that autos are not good to start off with because they can turn to a hermmie on you easily. 
That's all I know for now, good luck with your garden


----------



## Octopuss (May 13, 2011)

VeggieGirl said:


> I've heard that autos are not good to start off with because they can turn to a hermmie on you easily.
> That's all I know for now, good luck with your garden


I've never heard of anyone i know having trouble with them. I buy from a shop where i live and they guarantee the female seeds... they look fine at the minute, flowering now and big and perky!


----------



## Colly Wobbles (May 13, 2011)

hey man n1 good to meet a fellow Green fellow  yea it is very exciting stuff im so consumed by future grow i am still at early stage do might make my box in bedroom or attic , il go with bedroom as long as my wife dont mind  Love ur pics they seem nice and green although i would like to see the leaves reaching up more ? anyway man i couldnt see any pics of ur fan , i wanted to take a look so i can determine what kind of fan box you need , im going to draw the way i make them on standerd type inline fans ,then il scan it and show you , usually i make these with galvonised steel but you can do it with wood same principle just give me time mate i got 3 kids also and am struggling to get time just to log on but i promise i will get a drawing to you might take me few days fan boxs are so good you wont really hear shit man ur fridge would be much louder , 
n1 man


----------



## toker! (May 14, 2011)

i am another first time irish grower started off wit diesel ryder auto flowering. im havin a bit of trouble sexing my beauties!


----------



## Octopuss (May 15, 2011)

Collywobbles, I'm using a vectar extractor fan, think it's pretty standard, I have suspended on string, but it's still noisy.
As for your own grow, I just went for the tent, It takes a lot of labour out if it and is easily dismantled/erected. mylar inner coating an all that. It's such an enjoyable experience.

Toker, how old are they? spikes = females, balls = males. any pics?


----------



## Jubbly86 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all. In the south west of Ireland myself. I'm an outdoor grower. Have faith peeps it can be done! Just gotta hope Her maj Lizzy 2 or Barrack don't stumble across my plants 

Peace!


----------



## Octopuss (May 16, 2011)

howdy jubbly! lovely part of the world the southwest... outdoors! is it worrying work? peeping toms and such.. are they big?


----------



## Donnybrook (May 16, 2011)

*Well fer fecks sake Look at all the Irish ,*

*Good to see ya Mates . Feckin Smoke em if ya got em ,,,*


----------



## Colly Wobbles (May 16, 2011)

ahh jubly howd it going , n1 out door hmm interesting what strains do you use mate , Meath area here , hope our summer isint over yet hehe poxy weather


----------



## Jubbly86 (May 16, 2011)

No not that worrying. Only if we get an unexpected ice age between now and october lol. It's fairly remote where I live. I don't have many neighbors, most of whom are old farmers and the nearest cop shop is 5 miles away and they never come down this way.


----------



## Jubbly86 (May 16, 2011)

Colly Wobbles said:


> ahh jubly howd it going , n1 out door hmm interesting what strains do you use mate , Meath area here , hope our summer isint over yet hehe poxy weather


I got Swiss Cheese, Lowryder2, Hollands Hope and I'm also Trying Skunk Red Hair. What about you?


----------



## Octopuss (May 17, 2011)

Donnybrook said:


> *Well fer fecks sake Look at all the Irish ,*
> 
> *Good to see ya Mates . Feckin Smoke em if ya got em ,,,*


HOws it goin donnybrook, it's great to see so many Irish growers init!


----------



## Octopuss (May 17, 2011)

Jubbly86 said:


> No not that worrying. Only if we get an unexpected ice age between now and october lol. It's fairly remote where I live. I don't have many neighbors, most of whom are old farmers and the nearest cop shop is 5 miles away and they never come down this way.


Ah thats sweet Jubbly. will they grow high? no pun intended!!


----------



## Serapis (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to RIU....

God Save the Queen! Please keep her safe during her visit. 

Lot's of good info here.



Colly Wobbles said:


> Hey , Long time smoker first time grower , My country aint great for growing outdoors ,i am still researching the best way to grow for indoor growing , this looks like a good place for info ,
> 
> i have worked meny years in the air ventalation industry and am pretty much a pro at ducting warhouses shops etc know al about cleaning air , noise controll and stuff , thats my strenght
> but for everything else i kone not much


----------



## Jubbly86 (May 17, 2011)

Never had one get bigger then 6 foot but one of my plants is past my waist already and I'm close on 6 foot myself. But *touch wood* they're in a really hidden spot. Far from main roads, houses and civilization in general, surrounded by trees, brambles gorse and midges hehe.


----------



## Harrekin (May 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181811-irish-growers-thread.html

Jump over here lads.


----------



## plantvision (May 17, 2011)

Hey great to see alot of Irish. I myself am not Irish and I am from the States.

But I think life is about making friends. And when you go to other countries it is nice to meet up with like minded people.

Any questions fire away and I can try to help.

Back many years ago we used to have people coming from Ireland to be hired hands on the farms, it was great meeting them.

Now most come from South Africa, and fun people they are.

Anyhow welcome.


----------



## Colly Wobbles (May 17, 2011)

Thxx man dont worry we ll look after her , well i know she be in good hands , ahh god bless her


----------



## Colly Wobbles (May 17, 2011)

HHH thxx Harrekin im heading over there now comon Green fellas lets go ove n see waht the story is


----------



## Octopuss (May 18, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Hey great to see alot of Irish. I myself am not Irish and I am from the States.
> 
> But I think life is about making friends. And when you go to other countries it is nice to meet up with like minded people.
> 
> ...


----------



## madra (Jul 4, 2011)

Story ginger, you growing yet? Didnt know you were living in Meath, when did you move out of the homestead? Im going to wreck your head by not telling you who I am 
Anyway i've just set up my 250w CFL Grow-drobe (was previously a wardrobe), just waiting on seeds and im good to go!


----------

